# Stolen Special Forces memorial plaque is replaced in Hacienda Heights



## varsity (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe somebody here can help tell Mr. Morelands' story.  


http://www.whittierdailynews.com/news/ci_11241443

By Bethania Palma Markus, Staff Writer
Posted: 12/15/2008 09:56:25 PM PST


HACIENDA HEIGHTS - Army Medic James Moreland grew up in Anaheim and died fighting far from home.

While no one is sure why the Special Forces soldier's memorial plaque was placed in Hacienda Heights, the community's Improvement Association board knew what to do when it was stolen several months ago.

With a grant from L.A. County Supervisor Don Knabe, the HHIA had the plaque replaced and remounted last week.

"When a kid gives his life for this country you don't just forget," said Hacienda Heights Improvement Association president Mike Hughes.

James Leslie Moreland was 20 when he joined the Army in 1965. He landed in Vietnam in October 1967 and was killed only a few months later in Khe Sanh after North Vietnamese troops overran his base at Lang Vei.

HHIA officials said their attempts to find Moreland's family and friends have been fruitless so far, but they hope someone will come forward to tell the rest of the young man's story.

Hughes said all that is known is the plaque was installed in the southeast corner of Hacienda Boulevard and Halliburton Road in 1973, where a shopping center now stands.

"We have no idea who made it or why he was of consequence to the people of Hacienda Heights," Hughes said. "Somebody went out of their way to put it in, we just don't know who."

In 2002, the plaque was taken from its stand and lost in the bushes during construction.

It was found and replaced, but then stolen several months ago.

Supervisor Knabe provided a $300 grant to replace the plaque and secure it.

"He was a soldier and the community out there felt it was necessary not to forget his service and we agreed," said David Sommers, spokesman for Knabe. "The supervisor was happy to give the grant to replace the plaque."

Troy Goodspeed, a retired Marine and HHIA board member, put the plaque in so that it can't easily be chiselled out again.

"This time," he said, "I bolted it down with stainless steel bolts."

bethania.palma@sgvn.com


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope they catch the punk/s and the Judge makes them walk the streets with a placard stating what they have done.  Then the locals can throw rotten produce and small rocks at them.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 16, 2008)

Hopefully someone will come forward after reading this story to fill in the blanks...  RIP Soldier.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 16, 2008)

Fucking throat stomp with a curb involved is the only solution.

I'm quite sure I have friends that will accomplish this task near the perpetrator.....

Do not ever desecrate the memorial of a warrior/hero or you will pay the consequences if your name becomes public.

:2c:

D


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2008)

D, you took the words right out of my mouth. 

Don't fuck with a fallen soldiers memorial, or you will be stomped.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 18, 2008)

Scumbags.


----------



## whiterose (Dec 18, 2008)

They should booby trap the plaque. LOL Ok I am just kidding, lest anyone take this too seriously. 

But I am mad. Why can't they let this hero rest in peace?


----------

